# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  كلمة في وداع رمضان

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

كلمة في وداع رمضان  


ها هو شهر الخير قد قوضت خيامه ، وتصرمت أيامه ، فحق لنا أن نحزن على فراقه ، وأن نذرف الدموع عند وداعه . 

وكيف لا نحزن على فراقه ونحن لا ندري هل ندرك غيره أم لا ؟ كيف لا تجري دموعنا على رحيله ؟ ونحن لا ندري هل رفع لنا فيه عمل صالح أم لا ؟ وهل ازددنا فيه قرباً من ربنا أم لا ؟ كيف لا نحزن عليه وهو شهر الرحمات ، وتكفير السيئات ، وإقالة العثرات ؟! . 
يمضى رمضان بعد أن أحسن فيه أقوام وأساء آخرون ، يمضى وهو شاهد لنا أو علينا ، شاهد للمشمر بصيامه وقيامه وبره وإحسانه ، وشاهد على المقصر بغفلته وإعراضه ونسيانه . 
رمضان سوق قام ثم انفض ، ربح فيه من ربح وخسر فيه من خسر ، فلله كم سجد فيه من ساجد ؟ وكم ذكر فيه من ذاكر ؟ وكم شكر فيه من شاكر ؟ وكم خشع فيه من خاشع ؟ وكم فرّط فيه من مفرِّط ؟ وكم عصى فيه من عاص ؟ . 

ارتحل شهر الصوم ، فما أسعد نفوس الفائزين ، وما ألذ عيش المقبولين ، وما أذل نفوس العصاة المذنبين ، وما أقبح حال المسيئين المفرطين .  

لابد من وقفة محاسبة جادة ننظر فيها ماذا قدمنا في شهرنا من عمل ؟ وما هي الفوائد التي استفدناها منه ؟ وما هي الأمور التي قصرنا فيها ؟ فمن كان محسناً فليحمد الله وليزدد إحسانا وليسأل الله الثبات والقبول والغفران ، ومن كان مقصراً فليتب إلى مولاه قبل حلول الأجل . 
تذكر أيها الصائم وأنت تودع شهرك سرعة مرور الأيام ، وانقضاء الأعوام ، فإن في مرورها وسرعتها عبرة للمعتبرين ، وعظة للمتعظين قال عز وجل: { يقلب الله الليل والنهار إن في ذلك لعبرة لأولي الأبصار } (النور 44) ، بالأمس القريب كنا نتلقى التهاني بقدومه ونسأل الله بلوغه ، واليوم نودعه بكل أسىً ، ونتلقى التعازي برحيله ، فما أسرع مرور الليالي والأيام ، وكر الشهور والأعوام . 
والعمر فرصة لا تمنح للإنسان إلا مرة واحدة ، فإذا ما ذهبت هذه الفرصة وولت ، فهيهات أن تعود مرة أخرى ، فاغتنم أيام عمرك قبل فوات الأوان ما دمت في زمن الإمكان ، قال عمر بن عبد العزيز : " إن الليل والنهار يعملان فيك ، فاعمل أنت فيهما " ، وقال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : "ما ندمت على شيء ندمي على يوم غربت شمسه نقص فيه أجلي ولم يزد فيه عملي " . 
وتذكر دائماً أن العبرة بالخواتيم ، فاجعل ختام شهرك الاستغفار والتوبة ، فإن الاستغفار ختام الأعمال الصالحة ، وقد قال عز وجل لنبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم- في آخر عمره : {إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجاً فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان تواباً } (سورة النصر) ، وأمر سبحانه الحجيج بعد قضاء مناسكهم وانتهاء أعمال حجهم بالاستغفار فقال جل وعلا : { ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم } (البقرة 199) .  

كان سلفنا الصالح رضوان الله عليهم يجتهدون في إتمام العمل وإتقانه ثم يهتمون بعد ذلك بقبوله ويخافون من رده ، كما وصف الله عباده المؤمنين بأنهم : {يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة أنهم إلى ربهم راجعون }   وروى *الترمذي ،* *عن* *عائشة* *-* *رضي الله عنها - زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالت : سألت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن هذه** الآية* *والذين يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة* *قالت* *عائشة* *:* *أهم الذين يشربون الخمر ويسرقون ؟ قال : لا يا بنت الصديق ولكنهم الذين يصومون ويصلون ويتصدقون وه**م يخافون ألا يقبل منهم أولئك الذين يسارعون في الخيرات* *.* *وقال* *الحسن* *:* *لقد أدركنا أقواما كانوا من حسناتهم أن ترد عليهم أشفق منكم على سيئاتكم أن تعذبوا عليها* فهل شغلك أخي الصائم هذا الهاجس وأنت تودع شهرك ، قال علي رضي الله عنه : " كونوا لقبول العمل أشد اهتماماً منكم بالعمل ، ألم تسمعوا إلى قول الحق عز وجل : {إنما يتقبل الله من المتقين } ( المائدة 27) ، وكان ينادي في آخر ليلة من شهر رمضان : " ياليت شعري من هذا المقبول منَّا فنهنيه ومن هذا المحروم فنعزيه ، أيها المقبول هنيئاً لك ، أيها المردود جبر الله مصيبتك " . 


اللهم لك الحمد أن بلغتنا شهر رمضان ، اللهم تقبل منا الصيام والقيام ، وأحسن لنا الختام ، اللهم اجبر كسرنا على فراق شهرنا ، وأعده علينا أعواماً عديدة وأزمنة مديدة ، واجعله شاهداً لنا لا علينا ، اللهم اجعلنا فيه من عتقائك من النار
موضوع منقول

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يرفع للفائدة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك .
اللهم تقبل منا رمضان ، واجعلنا فيه من عتقائه من النيران ، واغفر لنا وارحمنا .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

*يرفع للفائدة*

----------

